# New Bioactive Vivarium setup



## sparkypython (Jun 1, 2015)

After reading "The art of keeping snakes" I decided to try bioactive vivarium substrates and live plants and a generally more natural looking vivarium.

I am so glad that I did these changes, from the first day Sparky moved in to his new home, he started displaying (What I am interpreting as) a wider range of natural behaviours. It's really fascinating watching him explore/hunt in the new naturalistic viv. I find myself going to the viv and observing him in the new setup much more than I used to! It's really nice to spend long periods watching him. 

There are already many bioactive vivarium "build out" threads that were a great help to me so I won't go in to too much detail, but this is my experience.

before:









all clean:









Build out:

So first off I started by setting up a base layer of clay balls to improve drainage










Added some fabric to prevent soil mix from falling into drainage layer










Then I added some "eco earth" (coconut coir) mixed with organic peat free compost, mix was about 60/40 (more coco coir than compost).

I also added a couple of hides and some Boston ferns, a Ficus pumila plant and the original rocks I had in my previous setup were also reused. The last bit of decoration was adding some "Live" frog moss to the front of the vivarium which I think looks quite nice. 



















































Temperatures are fine and humidity is now much closer to the Python Regius' natural range ie 60-80%. This was previously very difficult to achieve in the herptek, I personally do not think they are great at keeping humidity levels...

What now?

I have discovered that I really enjoy creating naturalistic vivariums and believe it to be a massive part of keeping snakes! SparkyPython is Stoked! 

Thanks for reading, hopefully it will help someone else move to naturalistic setups! You won't regret it!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Well, the one thing I notice you haven't added, is any of the bioactive clean up crew.

Springtails
Woodlice - Tropical and European
Earthworms
Mealworms/Darkling beetles
Dermestid larvae/beetles
Beetle grubs (such as pachnoda)
Other leaf litter inhabitants

As I'm at work, I cant see the images, unfortunately. I absolutely adore any bioactive setup though, as you say, the bahaviour changes are immense.


----------



## sparkypython (Jun 1, 2015)

Tarron said:


> Well, the one thing I notice you haven't added, is any of the bioactive clean up crew.


Doh! I completely forgot to mention that I had added 1 tub of earthworms, 1 tub of springtails and some woodlice collected from the garden.



> As I'm at work, I cant see the images, unfortunately. I absolutely adore any bioactive setup though, as you say, the bahaviour changes are immense.


Yeah the behaviour changes are IMO the biggest win, also observing an animal in a more natural environment is way more interesting. You almost forget the animal is in a viv.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

sparkypython said:


> Doh! I completely forgot to mention that I had added 1 tub of earthworms, 1 tub of springtails and some woodlice collected from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the behaviour changes are IMO the biggest win, also observing an animal in a more natural environment is way more interesting. You almost forget the animal is in a viv.


Haha, some good basic custodians there. Nicely rounded off 

I look forward to seeing the vivs when i eventually get home lol


----------



## sparkypython (Jun 1, 2015)

let me know what you think. During my long staring sessions, I am always thinking of new things to do in there.

Next time I tear it down, I was thinking that I could use some cork tiles as the background and also coat the roof/sides of the herptek with silicon about 5mm thick and then cover that with some dry coconut coir. (in a similar way that expanding foam/coir backgrounds are made) I reckon that could make a nice effect.

For the time being I like the contrast of forest floor vs clinical grey plastic, plus the waterproof/solidity is a bonus, these vivs are built like tanks! 

Sparky Python


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Looks good  perhaps you could add some branches in to climb around on too?

We do some nice backgrounds called Namiba Terra Planting backgrounds.
You stick the to the walls, fill the post kets with soil and plant in them. So you could add a Ficus pumilia or other trailing plant in to create a nice background. 

Looking good though. Nice to see someone treating a morph like the animal it is and not an object to throw in a storage draw.


----------



## David VB (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking good and way better than before  I agree n adding some branches so he can climb if wanted. Welcome to the bio-active club, luckily we're growing


----------



## sparkypython (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I will definitely look at those Namiba backgrounds when doing the next rebuild, they seem easy to add, plus the sizes should fit in the herptek easily.

Will keep an eye out for some wood I can use to add some climbing space for Sparky.

One question I have is what do you do for water bowls in naturalistic vivariums?

Sparky Python


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

sparkypython said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will definitely look at those Namiba backgrounds when doing the next rebuild, they seem easy to add, plus the sizes should fit in the herptek easily.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for some wood I can use to add some climbing space for Sparky.
> 
> ...


Just use standard water bowls, perhaps ones that look natural if thats what you're after. We do resi ones made to look like tree trunks. Or you can use whatever but bury it, decorate around it with moss or something


----------



## sparkypython (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah am going to keep this current one as it's small and easy to clean, I might bury it or hide it with some moss as suggested.

Related to water/hydration, Sparky seems to drink from water droplets when I am misting the vivarium. Could Royal Pythons get all their water requirements through these droplets? And would they still need a bowl of water in this case?

Sparky Python


----------

